# consumer rights? and gripes



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all apologies first for not being active on here for a while,but we have been extremely busy with workloads.
having been in portugal now in our new home for approx 8weeks i first would like to say how truly wonderful the people are and we really adore the area we have chosen.
but i do have a gripe which is a major to me but may seem trivial to the rest of you so here goes.
i purchased a 25metre extension cable reel and after 4weeks it packed up no power running through it, so i duly returned it to store with reciept. the manager of the store which is a very large well known company here then proceeded to check the reel out with a meter tester he could see there was no power, and then began undoing every nook and possible cranny to search further.when it was fully stripped down he accused me of breaking it,and said he would have to send it away for repair.
i politely asked if i could have another identical one or perhaps a refund, as repair could take upto 2weeks and i cannot carry works out on my house without one,or even if they could lend me one.
is that unreasonable and too much too ask?
the answer was a rude resounding no!!!!.
having spent hundreds of pounds in store last few weeks and quite feesably ready to spend another few thousand in there i said if that was the best they could offer me i would take my future business elsewhere,which was recieved with a shrug and a couldnt care less attitude,which now results in them losing all my trade.
seems strange to me in present economic climate that they are not interested.
sorry all for the rant but its now holding works up and is frustrating as i now have to go purchase another one and it feels like money down the drain.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Go back to store and ask for and complete Livro de Reclamações Complaints Book, it can be completed in English, should be kept factual and provable, make a note that the manager took reel apart and refused to replace, refund or lend you one, think you'll find a very quick turn around in attitude.
You are given a copy, complaint is referred to Governing Body and must be answered

They must have sign up about Complaints Book and it's an offence not or to refuse to give to you.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

Canoeman is correct, I bought an expensive headset from one of Portugal's largest electronics stores and when I got it home it did not work. I returned it on the day of purchase and received a similar response to the one you received - "You must have broken it", they said they would have to send it away to the manufacturer, I said I did not accept this solution having only purchased it that morning and done nothing more than plug it in. Like you, I had recently purchased several items of equipment, including an expensive laptop but this and the prospect of them losing my future custom did not seem to bother them, so, I asked for the Livro de Reclamações Complaints Book. Two minutes later, I walked out of the store with a new headset. As you say, it is amazing that in a time of recession, this negative and aggressive attitude to customers still prevails, perhaps the Portugese are afraid to make an official complaint and that is why retailers try it on:confused2:


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

*thankyou ever so much*

thanks for the info i will now go back to store and fill in the complaint book which i did in fact see behind the counter, sorry for the rave but as you all know money is hard earned nowadays and like anyone else i just dont like to feel hard done by.
thanks again as usual on here it is an absolute gem of information and advice


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

If the initials of the store in question are RP it is high time they were named and shamed. My sister had a very similar experience a few years ago when they sold her a TV box which had never offficially been exported to Portugal, was years out of date and had no instructions in Portuguese (an offence). They had not been long in the country at the time and were a bit green. After a year they managed to get a full refund but only after she had contacted a friend of ours who is a Professor of Consumerism and Rights who advised them how to go about it. The manager was a dreadful person to deal with and refused to talk to them at all.


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

*hi there*

thankyou for replying the company in question which i wont specifically name are a huge international concern mainly france, spain and a good few stores pt.
the issue has not been resolved even though i filled in the complaints book as advised on here, i did get a phone call two days ago but alas unfortunately my portuguese is not up to scratch at the mo so i will have to see what unfolds.
to be honest here i couldnt believe how badly i was treated instore in view of the amount of money i have spent in there and it appears it doesn,t seem to count for much, that said, it hasnt soured my dreams or expectations here as it is such a wonderful refreshing place to be, and the locals i absolutely adore, it will make shopping more difficult for me by boycotting the store but so be it , i will take my hard earnt some other place where perhaps it will be more appreciated.
i will let you all know if things get resolved.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

By not shopping there, you've allowed him to win, I'd be more inclined to continue shopping and making sure he knows and that you will get your consumer rights especially if it saves you running around.


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi canoeman yes i know what you mean its going to cost a lot in fuel and travel hours if i go elsewhere, suppose i will just have to bite the bullet, it still pains me though, and i have purchased quite a few power tools from the same store,which means if they pack up i face the same ongoing problem with bad customer service, and it doesn,t inspire me with great confidence to spend more money on goods there.
what if my chainsaw,drill,diamond tile cutter etc etc goes wrong how long will i be awaiting repair/replacement?. it just does not seem right to my way of thinking to get ill treated,and forgive me please because i am not the moaning griping type of person, i just really did expect a better standard of service


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I have only encountered similar customer service a couple of times here, IZI for example gave me the runaround over a sat receiver that wouldn't work, I gave them 2 opportunities to correct, I then gave them the options since then I've had zero problem, as you've gone down the book, generally I find customer service ok and not really any worse than UK.
Except for Sapo
Since you've gone down Livre route, I wouldn't think they'll want a repeat, just make sure you keep the receipts, normal cover here is 2 or 3 years


----------



## Foradarede (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi

Can anyone tell me what my rights are in this situation? I bought some boots. I did try them on in the shop but without socks. Once home I tried them on with thin socks and the left boot was too snug. I walked about the room for a while and my socks moved off my heels, which is a sure sign the boots don´t fit properly. I didn´t want to keep the boots if there was any chance of them hurting.

So two days later, and without having taken off the price tag or having worn them outside, I did what I take for granted in the UK. I took them back to the shop for a refund.

I was told that they didn´t refund, but I could get a credit note and spend that within 6 months. Credit notes do not agree with me, so I argued that since there are no signs up in the shop saying that refunds were not given, they have no right not to give me the money back.

I was told to go back to the shop today to deal with the manager. I have tried searching the net for info about my rights about refunding a good, but can´t find anything.

Can anyone let me know whether it is legal for them not to refund my money when the boot is too tight? I take a size 40 or 41, but most shoe shops do not go up to even 40 in most styles, so I am even less inclined to want to be bullied into taking a credit note if I can never find anything to fit that I actually like.

Thank you!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Replacement, repairs and refunds only apply to faulty goods, not fit for purpose or as advertised, refund on unwanted goods very much at retailers discretion, their policy and what is said at time, if you had asked the specific question at time then you'd probably have a case, but I believe that you'd only have an automatic right to a refund if you'd bought shoes online and returned within 7 days of delivered date.

Don't believe it's a legal requirement to state no refunds except for certain items like earrings etc

If he refuses a refund apart from complaints book don't think there's a lot you can do apart from accepting credit note and not shopping there again


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Should add although it's common practice in UK *you don't have any legal rights in UK to return unwanted goods*, it's a customer service loyalty tool, your rights only start if an item is faulty, not fit for purpose, not as advertised etc


----------



## Foradarede (Aug 25, 2013)

*I didn´t know that!*

Thank you Canoeman. I had no idea that the UK was not obliged to give you your money back just for deciding for personal reasons not to keep the item/s. Well!

Well, I didn´t get anywhere with the manager yesterday, she said she had no authority either, but has given me an e-mail address to write to someone with more authority than her. It was confirmed while I was there that they don´t do any styles in ladies footwear in size 41, so I am going to add that to my appeal for not getting a credit note!

I think I was a bit tired when I was shopping, and didn´t think to consider what the boots would feel like once I had socks on. I hate it when shops penalize you like this just because of a small mistake. 

Anyway, I have learnt me lesson and besides food, I won´t be buying anything else from Portugal!

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Bit harsh, I've rarely had any major issues here luckily and found when I've needed to return an item that's faulty no great problem and items I'm unsure I want, fit or to be suitable when taken home always ask, but then I've spent a long time in all aspects of UK retail so have an advantage where knowledge of retail consumer law is concerned.


----------



## Foradarede (Aug 25, 2013)

*Ask first, okay*

Thanks again Canoeman.

So I basically have to make sure before I buy that I negotiate that I can return the item if I am not sure about it? Will do.

Thanks again,


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes it then becomes a verbal contract, applies all across EU


----------



## Foradarede (Aug 25, 2013)

*Good to know*

Good to know, good to know. Thank you again.


----------

